# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Σύνδεση κεντρικού πίνακα αυτονομίας με WiFi

## aber

Καλημέρα. Έχω τον κλασσικό πίνακα αυτονομίας θέρμανσης στο λεβητοστάσιο, όπως αυτός στη φωτογραφία. Θέλω να ανοιγοκλείνω τον λέβητα μέσω WiFi χρησιμοποιώντας ενός wifi διακόπτη της Sonoff που χρησιμοποιώ και σε άλλες συσκευές στο σπίτι. Έκοψα τα καλώδια του γενικού διακόπτη ON/OFF του πίνακα και παρέμβαλα τον WiFi διακόπτη. Ο διακόπτης συνδέεται κανονικά, το WiFi λειτουργεί και υπάρχει ρευμα. Παρ΄όλα αυτά όταν δίνω την εντολή να ανοίξει, ο διακόπτης WiFi παίρνει την εντολή, δίνει για χιλιοστά του δευτερόλεπτου ρεύμα και σταματάει. Δοκίμασα τον διακόπτη αλλού και δουλεύει κανονικά. Τι μπορεί να κάνω λάθος ?

----------


## vasilimertzani

Δεν μπορώ να δω την φωτό.
Το τι έχεις κάνει λάθος ,από εδώ μέσα μόνο ο Θεός το ξέρει(όχι,δεν είμαι ο θεός).
Δοκίμασε να του βάλεις ένα ρελέ μην τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα (απίθανο ).
Δοκίμασε να το τροφοδοτήσεις από μια άλλη γραμμή (έστω και μπαλαντεζα) με ρελέ (το ρελέ θα δίνει στον καυστήρα από την ίδια γραμμή που έχεις τώρα)

----------


## aber

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Ο πίνακας όταν ανάβω τον διακόπτη δουλεύει κανονικά. Όταν παρεμβάλλω τον διακόπτη WiFi στο καλώδιο του On/Off συμβαίνει. Εαν η φωτο δεν φαίνεται, είναι ο κλασικός πινακας αυτονομίας θέρμανσης με τους μετρητές και διακόπτη On/Off.

----------


## geroget

βαλε και φωτο για τον Sonoff  να δουμε την συνδεσμολογια 


> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Ο πίνακας όταν ανάβω τον διακόπτη δουλεύει κανονικά. Όταν παρεμβάλλω τον διακόπτη WiFi στο καλώδιο του On/Off συμβαίνει. Εαν η φωτο δεν φαίνεται, είναι ο κλασικός πινακας αυτονομίας θέρμανσης με τους μετρητές και διακόπτη On/Off.

----------


## vasilimertzani

αρχικα δουλεψε τον sonoff χωρις καλωδια στην εξοδο.Κατοπιν βαλε και το ρελε.Πιστευω ο πολλαπλασιαστης δημιουργει 'θορυβο' στο sonoff.

----------


## JOUN

Αφου λεει οτι δινει ρευμα για πολυ λιγο,δεν πιστευω καν να προλαβαινει να παρει εντολη ο καυστηρας.

----------


## aber

Καλημέρα. Δοκίμασα σήμερα στον sonoff χωρίς καλώδια στην έξοδο. Λειτούργησε κανονικά. Μόλις συνέδεσα την έξοδο έδωσε σήμα, πήγε να πάρει μπροστά ο καυστήρας και αμέσως σταμάτησε. Οταν σταματάει, το app στο κινητό δείχνει ότι το sonoff βγαίνει εκτός wifi. Επισυνάπτω και φωτογραφία της σύνδεσης. 
25198827_2041928936041436_1846478542_o.jpg

----------


## vasilimertzani

Όπως το φαντάστηκα λοιπόν.

----------


## aber

> Όπως το φαντάστηκα λοιπόν.


Έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποια λύση ? Υπάρχει εναλλακτική ?

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποια λύση ? Υπάρχει εναλλακτική ?


δεν απαντησα γιατι εψαχνα να βρω καπου κατι αντιπαρασιτικα φιλτρα..Κανε υπομονη λιγο γιατι δεν βρηκα κατι.

----------


## aber

> δεν απαντησα γιατι εψαχνα να βρω καπου κατι αντιπαρασιτικα φιλτρα..Κανε υπομονη λιγο γιατι δεν βρηκα κατι.


Ευχαριστώ. Να είσαι καλά

----------


## geroget

απο οτι ειδα  ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ INPUT  220 V L +N  και παιρνεις OUTPUT  220 V L +N  γιατι δεν βαζεις εαν ρελε με πηνιο 220 V
KAI NA  χρησιμοποιησης τις επαφες τους επισης το wi fi εαν δεν ειναι δυνατο  ασθενη στην περιοχη του λεβητοστασιου μπορει να σου κανει προβληματα  σε αυτη της περιπτωση βαλε ενα WI FI  extender   επισης οταν δινεις εντολη υπαρχει αυτοσυγρατηση στο app του κινητου σου ?

----------


## aber

Καλησπέρα. Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω πως να το κάνω αυτό που προτείνεις σου έστειλα μήνυμα. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilimertzani

Το wifi δεν βλέπω να έχει πρόβλημα, αφού του δουλεύει κανονικά.
Αυτό με το ρελέ προτεινα και εγώ να το κάνει αν και πιστεύω δεν είναι εκεί τι πρόβλημα

----------


## nyannaco

Ο δέκτης του wifi λέει max load 10A, άρα μάλλον έχει ενσωματωμένο ρελέ (ένα άνοιγμα της μονάδας θα το επιβεβαίωνε). Μάλλον αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα, για κάποιο λόγο δεν κάνει συγκράτηση... είναι άραγε βέβαιο ότι είναι σωστή η συνδεσμολογία;

----------

vasilimertzani (12-12-17)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Νίκο ρελέ έχει.η κάνει τόσο μεγάλη βύθιση που σβήνει η μπλοκάρει από θόρυβο

----------


## aber

Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. Ρώτησα και Έχει δικό του ρελέ μέσα τελικά. Τώρα για τη σύνδεση, βαζω το καλώδιο που το δοκιμαστικό δείχνει ότι έχει ρεύμα στο L και το άλλο στο N. Οπως ήδη έχω αναφέρει, όταν ΔΕΝ κάνω τη τελική σύνδεση με το διακόπτη του πίνακα, το sonoff λειτουργεί κανονικά. Προς ενημέρωση σας οι ηλεκτρολογικες μου γνώσεις είναι βασικές.

----------


## geroget

http://www.crcibernetica.com/sonoff-...witch-esp8266/
Συνδεσε μια λαμπα στην εξοδο του εαν αναψει ειναι σωστο  την φαση την τοποθετεις στον διακοπτη τον ουδετερο που??

----------


## geroget

> . Προς ενημέρωση σας οι ηλεκτρολογικες μου γνώσεις είναι βασικές.



Προσεξε μην ξεχαστεις και σε χτυπισει το ρευμα

----------


## nyannaco

Τη φαση απο εκει που παιρνεις ρευμα τη συνδεεις επανω αριστερα, και τον ουδετερο κατω αριστερα. Απο το πανω δεξια δινεις φαση στον πινακα, και απο το κατω αριστερα δινεις ουδετερο στον πινακα, εκει που επαιρνε ρευμα πριν. Αν εχεις κανει κατι διαφορετικο, ειναι λαθος η συνδεσμολογια σου.

----------


## aber

> Τη φαση απο εκει που παιρνεις ρευμα τη συνδεεις επανω αριστερα, και τον ουδετερο κατω αριστερα. Απο το πανω δεξια δινεις φαση στον πινακα, και απο το κατω αριστερα δινεις ουδετερο στον πινακα, εκει που επαιρνε ρευμα πριν. Αν εχεις κανει κατι διαφορετικο, ειναι λαθος η συνδεσμολογια σου.


Αναφερεσαι για την σύνδεση σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία ?

----------


## aber

Αυτη ενοοώ.

25198827_2041928936041436_1846478542_o.jpg

----------


## nyannaco

Ναι, σε αυτήν αναφέρομαι.

----------


## panosigr

Αν βλέπω καλά στη φωτό σου ο διακόπτης κόβει μόνο ένα καλώδιο δηλαδή όπως όλοι οι διακόπτες κόβει τη φάση!
Εσύ  αντίθετα με τη συνδεσμολογία που έκανες -αν βλέπω σωστά - ενώνεις φάση  με ουδέτερο της εξόδου του Sonoff και για αυτό μάλλον (επειδή βλέπει  βραχυκύκλωμα στην έξοδο του)
κάνει restart για να προστατευτεί και έτσι προστατεύει και σένα...
Το Sonoff τροφοδοτεί την συσκευή που θα του συνδέσουμε ενώ εσύ το θέλεις στην συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή σαν διακόπτη.
Βάλε ένα ρελέ στην έξοδο του Sonoff με πρωτεύον 240V και στο δευτερεύον του ρελέ σύνδεσε τα δύο τα καλώδια εισόδου και εξόδου του διακόπτη.
  Μόλις το Sonoff στέλνει ρεύμα στην έξοδό του θα ενεργοποιείται το  πρωτεύον και το δευτερεύον θα κλείνει παίζοντας τον ρόλο του διακόπτη.
Αν δε θέλεις να μπλέξεις με ρελέ αυτό που έκανες  στον διακόπτη πρέπει να το κάνεις στο καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας του πίνακα.
Κόβεις φάση και ουδέτερο και τα δίνεις από το Sonoff.
Καλή χρονιά σε όλους.

----------


## panoss1

Το καλωδιο που εκοψες του διακοπτη,αν εχει ρευμα,βαλτο στο L εισοδου της συσκευης.Στο Ν εισοδου,εναν ουδετερο απ τον πινακα αυτονομιας.
Το L εξοδου της συσκευης βαλτο στο άλλο κομματι του καλωδίου που εκοψες.

Καλη Πρωτοχρονιά σε ολους.

----------


## panosigr

> Το καλωδιο που εκοψες του διακοπτη,αν εχει ρευμα,βαλτο στο L εισοδου της συσκευης.Στο Ν εισοδου,εναν ουδετερο απ τον πινακα αυτονομιας.
> Το L εξοδου της συσκευης βαλτο στο άλλο κομματι του καλωδίου που εκοψες.
> 
> Καλη Πρωτοχρονιά σε ολους.



Ποιο σωστή η λύση που προτείνεις ...

Χρόνια πολλά.

----------


## pvog67

δεν ειναι σωστο να κοψεις εκει το ρευμα κοψε αυτο που δινει προς τους θερμοστατες χωρου

----------

